# When did Pete from GCI overseed with KBG?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

All of a sudden, Pete from GCI has 25% KBG in his main lawn. I think I missed the video where he discussed the overseeding plan. Does anyone know when he did that, and if he talked about it on camera before or during?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That is news to me. I know that he had some trial runs with 4 bluegrass cultivars last fall. And I believe that he did that in an experimental part of his lawn. I don't recall him saying anything about overseeding in his home lawn.

Mr. Fescue mixing his fescue with bluegrass?
That seems sudden.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Green is correct, he mentioned in a recent video that his lawn is 20% kbg


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> That is news to me. I know that he had some trial runs with 4 bluegrass cultivars last fall. And I believe that he did that in an experimental part of his lawn. I don't recall him saying anything about overseeding in his home lawn.
> 
> Mr. Fescue mixing his fescue with bluegrass?
> That seems sudden.


That was my reaction, too. I was like, huh? When did that get in there?


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I messaged him on Instagram about that recently because I totally missed it. He said he added in the Fall when he overseeded TTTF as well. I figured that but man I missed that one for sure.I know he made a big video on his KBG test plot...

Regardless, I'm excited to see a pro trying this grasstype out in the transition zone. I think he's mentioned a few times wanting to possibly cut it with a reel in the future.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > That is news to me. I know that he had some trial runs with 4 bluegrass cultivars last fall. And I believe that he did that in an experimental part of his lawn. I don't recall him saying anything about overseeding in his home lawn.
> ...


I thought he was simply experimenting with bluegrass in NC. 
Now, all of a sudden he went from Professor Pete to Professor Pratensis.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

drenglish said:


> I think he's mentioned a few times wanting to possibly cut it with a reel in the future.


Wow!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, getting kbg to establish in an overseed is really really hard. He has a very think good looking lawn that he keeps with a high hoc. That will make an kbg overseed impossible in my opinion.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I'd like to see him follow up and walk through the lawn identifying any bluegrass that gets established amongst the TTTF.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Here are the KBG plots from N.C. State last summer. Looked pretty good to me.



Oh man, there am I. The cool season forum? I'll go back to where I came from.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@SGrabs33 That's awesome! Thank you for sharing. Yeah those plots look pretty decent to me. By chance is there any data published on this field?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

drenglish said:


> SGrabs33 That's awesome! Thank you for sharing. Yeah those plots look pretty decent to me. By chance is there any data published on this field?


Hmmmm. I couldn't seem to find anything with a quick search. I remember they said it was in the middle of a multiple year study if I remember right. Check out N.C. State Turfgrass website and you may find something of interest.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

He's also mentioned doing a complete overhaul this fall and regrading the entire yard. The current grass won't be there for long.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@The Anti-Rebel he did a renovation near the shed. That area he killed the grass and used kbg seed only. The area is looking nice.

We have plenty of members with kbg in the south. It is possible to do, but it does have some challenges.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes, but he has mentioned in recent vids that he plans on renovating his entire yard this fall is what I'm saying.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@The Anti-Rebel I remember that too. He is going to last level it with some new tools. He was pretty excited about getting it flat as a table.


----------

